# lister low amh can anyone help



## nikkistar

hi i have just moved to lister fertility clinic cause i heard they dealt with low amh levels i am going for my consultation on the 7th of june i was just wondering if anyone was with them and how they find them. also if they can reccomend a particular doctor at all . i am 26 years old and have been ttc for 3 years i have a 5 year old son already with dh. i have blocked fallopian tubes and really low amh level 2.92


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Nikkistar

I have been to the Lister for 2 cycles, and I find them brilliant. I really got on well there. The nurses are lovely, scanners are fab... My consultant is Jaya, she is lovely but very honest.... I would recommend her. 
Why not have a look at the Lister thread ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233831.0

Everyone there will tell you all you need to know.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------

